# .htaccess Problem



## shadow2 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner .htaccess Datei.

Ich habe nun schon seit gestern versucht, es zum laufen zu bringen, doch es funktioniert einfach nicht.

Ich habe ein .htpasswd und in der htaccess auch den richtigen Pfad usw.

hier mal die Dateien:

*.htaccess*

```
AuthUserFile /var/www/web6/html/admin/.htpasswd
AuthName kunden
AuthType Basic
<Limit GET>
require user admin
</Limit>
```

*.htpasswd*

```
admin:kfnl1rhaJM1e2
test:kfnl1rhaJM1e2
test2:kfnl1rhaJM1e2
test3:kfnl1rhaJM1e2
```

Wäre wirklich sehr nett, wenn mir jemand helfen würde 

Grüße,
Shadow


----------



## bennos30 (1. November 2007)

Hallo

Was geht denn nicht?
die Logins?

ich benutze immer einen .htaccess generator. t anstandslos. einfach google bemühen

gruss
bennos


----------

